# Finally!



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

After a couple years of looking, test riding and talking, we bit the bullet and purchased a Cannondale RT2 Labor Day weekend. It's a Jumbo/medium size and one of the last that will have the "handmade in USA" stickers on it. We have a couple hundred miles on it so far. I'm lucky in that wife and daughter have close fit requirements, so they both have been riding with me. 

I ride pretty nice bikes (mt and road) and typically build them from the frame up due to my being picky with regards to components. I'm still shocked with the spec on this bike, I don't think I could buy a single with this spec for the same price!

Oh yeh, it's white and MB1 is correct, they are a bear to keep clean, but worth every minute!

c


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah! I'm new at it also and noticed the good components on tandems. I guess with the extra length of cable creating some vagueness, it's nice to have the nicest action at the lever and at the derailleur that is available.

Plus, I'm still finding it strange that I can't glance down to see what cog or ring I'm in. So, that makes me thankful again for top-quality shifters.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Show us a pic!!!


----------

